

The Stradivarius Affair - benbreen
http://www.vanityfair.com/society/2014/11/stradivarius-violin-crime-milwaukee

======
jp8000
> According to police, Salahadyn went to one of his concerts, noting, among
> other details, that he was the only African-American there.

And he was there to steal an instrument...

